# wildcamping forum



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

since we plan to tour scotland this May and do a bit of wild camping I've been thinking of joining the "Wild camping forum" to find the best spots to WC etc.
I registered with WC for free a few weeks ago but didn't become a fully paid up member. Since then I have received regular email offers from them enticing me to become a paid up member. So much so that I'm wondering if this forum is for me!
Can anyone advise if WC is worth the rather high annual fee???


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I paid to be a member earlier this year. It gives you access to a whole load of coordinates linked to google earth which you can download to your Sat as poi' s. Covers France as well. Not really worth it for me but may suit others.


----------



## coroner (May 31, 2005)

have a look at motorhomimg wild a forum with the same poi but its free


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Surely it is the content of the forum and its members behaviour that makes it worth your while or not. Not email from the forum suggesting a membership upgrade.

I have been a member since 2006 and have enjoyed it and found it very useful.

There were a few that left when fees were first charged after it was initially free. Good websites cost money to maintain.
The POIs are just one of the membership benefits and these are updated by them on a monthly basis. It also holds meeting under its exemption certificate, not just at shows.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

johnthompson said:


> Surely it is the content of the forum and its members behaviour that makes it worth your while or not. Not email from the forum suggesting a membership upgrade.
> 
> I have been a member since 2006 and have enjoyed it and found it very useful.
> 
> ...


exactly my thoughts - and its the content that I am enquiring about? Although the forum does seem very preoccupied with collecting those membership dues which at £17/annum seem on the high side.


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Works for me. The secret is in the name. Depends how much you intend to wildcamp. 
Paul


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

cheshiregordon said:


> since we plan to tour scotland this May and do a bit of wild camping I've been thinking of joining the "Wild camping forum" to find the best spots to WC etc.
> I registered with WC for free a few weeks ago but didn't become a fully paid up member. Since then I have received regular email offers from them enticing me to become a paid up member. So much so that I'm wondering if this forum is for me!
> Can anyone advise if WC is worth the rather high annual fee???


Naah, save your money and stay on sites instead ..... they are only £20 to £30 a night.

Or join the CC for cheaper 5 van sites. They are only £8 to £15 a night and it's forty odd quid a year to be a member.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to be a member but got very fed up of the constant nagging and told him where he could put his website. 

For Scotland just go and stay where you like using common sense. We like to be a couple of hundred yards minimum from any houses.

As I've said before it's not wild camping if you're going by a list is it. Find your own places and keep them to yourself, unless you want to want to end up in crowded layby etc.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm also a member on there & have been almost as long as on here , the help from fellow members is just as good , I think if you compare it to the cost and resource you get from others available it's a good deal,

Forum help same as MHF but cheaper Overnight stops same as britstops but cheaper, Rallies & meets as MHF eg recently for 2 days at a pub for a rally centered on Caerphilly medieval market no rally fee 22 vans there good meet,

When I first got a motorhome joined both CC & CC&C + MHCC am still a member of latter two but will let them lapse when they run out , a mixture of. MHF , Wildcamping.co.uk & britstops covers all my UK needs, fees at all three of these are the equivalent of one nights stop at a main club site,


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rugbyken said:


> I'm also a member on there & have been almost as long as on here , the help from fellow members is just as good , I think if you compare it to the cost and resource you get from others available it's a good deal,
> 
> Forum help same as MHF but cheaper Overnight stops same as britstops but cheaper, Rallies & meets as MHF eg recently for 2 days at a pub for a rally centered on Caerphilly medieval market no rally fee 22 vans there good meet,
> 
> When I first got a motorhome joined both CC & CC&C + MHCC am still a member of latter two but will let them lapse when they run out , a mixture of. MHF , Wildcamping.co.uk & britstops covers all my UK needs, fees at all three of these are the equivalent of one nights stop at a main club site,


Shush ken, go back and edit your post or all these buggers will want to join. 8O

Make it sound awful.


----------



## coroner (May 31, 2005)

the add for motorhomingwild is www.motorhomingwild.org a very good site for wildcamping info


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Make it sound awful.


Im a full member on there. Will that do?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Make it sound awful.
> ...


That's overkill Barry. :lol:


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

rugbyken said:


> When I first got a motorhome joined both CC & CC&C + MHCC


  What's MHCC :?


----------



## K9d (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm a full member, one nights wild camping will cover the "high" annual fee.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry Deckboy should have been MCC , Motor caravaners club, I suppose that shows how little I used it,


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have just registered with motorhomingwild.org.

At the moment we do not have a satnav with UK coverage and since all the location references seem to be in Lat/Long there seems to be little point in paying the subscription. However there is another reference in brackets just after the name, e.g. (24P3) - what is that please.

Although there are some abbreviation decodes at the top of each county list, I cannot find any decode for the above and for several other symbols used, e.g. < and > singly or in combination.

Can any of you users of the forum please help?

Geoff


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> I have just registered with motorhomingwild.org.
> 
> At the moment we do not have a satnav with UK coverage and since all the location references seem to be in Lat/Long there seems to be little point in paying the subscription. However there is another reference in brackets just after the name, e.g. (24P3) - what is that please.
> 
> ...


Wrong forum Geoff. There is no subscription on that one. Stick with it though, you might prefer it.

Any problems just ask, they are a decent enough crowd on there.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > I have just registered with motorhomingwild.org.
> ...


747

Sorry - I get easily confused :roll: 

I did ask some questions. I shall await answers.

Geoff


----------

